# Door Decor



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I'm just curious as to how others decorate their front door. My Mom made a new wreath this year, and we hang grey cheesecloth around the door frame. If you have any pictures, fell free to post them!

Dustyn :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We do a door wreath as well:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I tried posting another pic, but I can't post anymore for some reason, but heres a link to my Halloween 2011 Facebook page, with a pic of the wreath my Mom made:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150318151396943.342556.715101942&l=cbf6cb86b8&type=1

Dustyn


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dusty588 said:


> I tried posting another pic, but I can't post anymore for some reason,


If you post pictures as thumbnails, there is an upper limit to how many you can do that way (I think it's 10). If you delete some of the ones you uploaded as thumbnails, you can post more, but it's not a great solution if you want to post a lot of pictures and have them stick around for a while. A photo hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr is a much better choice in the long run.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not as pretty as your stuff but it gets the point across.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Skull wreath.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CIErJdVuJh8/StAoIs2RllI/AAAAAAAAACU/5NfvDmgoWqc/s1600-h/100_1600.JPG


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice skellie wreath, cam


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does the skull wreath talk too??


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

He does talk but I turned him into a mute as he sings that horrible 'iiiiiii... ain't got nobody...' song. So now his eyes just light up and his jaw moves. Because of how the skull is oriented against the door it actually causes the wreath to lift up and then fall against the door for a good scare.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

camsauce said:


> 'iiiiiii... ain't got nobody...'


It's funny how you spelled that perfectly to make me hear it being sung, as opposed to my reading the words, LOL


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great idea for a thread!

My wife and I have a deal, she gets to decorate the front, and I get to terrify the kiddies with the rest of the house (side and yard)


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a black wreath. I've been trying to come up with new ideas, but the larger haunt just distracts me every year. Perhaps next year I'll get on that since next year's theme will use quite a lot of my existing props.


----------



## RLukard (Sep 18, 2010)

For about 4 years in the 1980's, my dad used this door poster by Pete Hawley


----------

